# Tile floors



## mrs1885 (Jan 2, 2011)

After the den we moved to the bathroom and kitchen. We did the bathroom first and when I started measuring the kitchen I realized I didn't buy enough tile. I took the tile I had and went back to the store and there wasn't any more left. I decided to go with a darker brown and do a pattern and I'm really glad I did. Now that it's done I'm really happy with it. It's my favorite of the floors we've done.

We've still got to have the cabinet guy come in and put in another bank of kitchen cabinets and the bar in the dining room and the pantry / linen closet in the hall before we can finish the rest of it. But most of it is done and grouted. Just very excited to get it totally done!

The wall to nowhere is where a long bank of living / dining room bookcases and bar used to be. It was very tacky so it came out and we'll put the new kitchen cabinets on the kitchen side with a bar across the top between the kitchen and dining room. I just have to figure out how to get rid of that stupid wall because I think it's a support wall.  The cabinets will go about two feet further than that wall.










First four rows in. The entry that's to the left is the mudroom and where the fridge is. They never planned the kitchen to have a fridge. Odd. We're trying to decide if we want to move it back into the kitchen or leave it in there with a deep freeze and put a fridge drawer for basics in the kitchen when we get new cabinets in.










Waiting for grout



















I don't have a picture from after we got the grout done! I'm horrible about getting those finished pictures I'm starting to realize.........:whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Me too.... that's cool.

DM


----------



## nerodiko (Jun 6, 2010)

*great idea*

very nice work...


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I like both of the floors! Especially the decorative piece in front of the door. Nice touch!

Did you say you're waiting for other cabinets to go in before you finish tiling? I just wondered because I think they say to tile then entire floor and then put the cabinets in. But ask someone who's an expert because that's just something I saw on a home improvement show.

Keep up the good work!! :thumbup: I can't wait to see the pictures of it all when it's done. 

Our entire basement floor was covered in 1970's two-tone green shag carpet when we moved in here. They used some kind of a black tar adhesive to secure it to the floor. :furious:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> They used some kind of a black tar adhesive to secure it to the floor.


Sorry about that. Roofing tar is all I had in the back of the truck that day, but the old owners insisted I use it anyways. The customer is always right!

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

No problem DM. I'm just glad to know where to send the bill for the carpet and tar removal. 

PM me with your address.

:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You know where I live. Come on down Sunday and drop it off!

We'd love to see you again!

DM


----------



## mrs1885 (Jan 2, 2011)

gma2rjc said:


> I like both of the floors! Especially the decorative piece in front of the door. Nice touch!
> 
> Did you say you're waiting for other cabinets to go in before you finish tiling? I just wondered because I think they say to tile then entire floor and then put the cabinets in. But ask someone who's an expert because that's just something I saw on a home improvement show.
> 
> ...


The floors are really uneven where the cabinets are going. Figured we'll put them in by leveling the floor with some wood and once they're in we should be able to tile up close to them and put in a kick board in to cover anything that doesn't match up just right.

We didn't have tar under ours, but it was a very sticky substance that was yellow that we couldn't get up. While the cement floors were there everything stuck to them. So when we got ready to tile and I tried mopping the floors.............didn't work too well. So the concrete under the tile is hideous! No one will ever know................. :whistling2: The guest suite is going to be the same way in the sleeping room. It's not as bad because it's not an entry point from outside but there's just no way to get it completely clean. At least no quick way.....


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

When we remodeled my mom's house, we had to level a few of the floors (my brothers did it). I remember it looked like a lot of work

I know what you mean about the sticky stuff on the floor. I had to use many many $14 cans of adhesive remover, a slam scraper and steel brushes with scrapers on them to get almost all of it up. I poured it right onto the carpet and let it soak in. Boy was it a job! 

The cement still has ugly brown spots all over it but luckily they're not sticky. Have you tried adhesive remover? Since you have all but a thin layer of it up, you may not need a whole lot of it. 

Barb


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder if Mr. Bud Cline or one of our regular tile guys could suggest a way or two to smooth things out before laying the tile?
You might consider posting a question or two in the tile/flooring section if you haven't already.

DM


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Mrs1885...do you have a picture of the offending area? I'm sure we could figure it out...and if not Bud certainly could. :thumbsup:


----------

